# Desktop Aquarium Selection (plus a line on a good sale)



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Everybody-

My girlfriend is going to take pity on me and buy me a desktop aquarium for work since I can't bring my Nanocube to the office with me. I'm having trouble choosing which one, though, and figured I'd ask my favorite online community for their opinion. The options are:

1) Eclipse 3 gallon- pretty standard

2) Azoo Magic Box- 2.5 gallon, Azoo Galaxy light (13W), Mignon Filter- looks like this is the older brother of the Palm filter. You can find this on Drs Foster and Smith (at a pretty good discount):

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1

3) Minibow 2.5- don't really like the in-tank filter, though

4) Build my own with a 2.5 AGA, HOB filter and PC light on top

5) Jebo Odyssea Mini-reef 10 gallon- this one is a lot bigger and pretty cheap, so I'm a little leary.

I'm going to keep a few white clouds, a couple dwarf crayfish (I'll post a thread on these guys soon) and plenty of plants.

Let me know what y'all think. Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------



## Martin (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd start by not choosing the Azoo... just because of the hideous colors.

The rest I dont know of:icon_redf Here in Denmark, we dont have minitanks really..

Apart from Tropica's AquaCube... <-- how about getting that? A HOB, flourite etc... you're set.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

The 2.5 AGA will give you a lot more flexibility to switch lights, CO2, etc. The eclipse, you'd have to retrofit the 8 watt fixture. 

I have both, and the 2.5 has much better proportions to scape with.


----------



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

*thanks*

Symbiot- That's a pretty good point. I have to admit, the candy colors actually a bit of an appeal. I've been trying to find the Aquacube in the state's for about 2 years now and still no luck- very agrevating. I don't suppose you have a line on a US supplier, do you? I'd love to get one.

By the way, I spent some time in Denmark a few years back. Great place, great people.

Sarahbobarah-

I agree, the eclipse would be pretty limiting. The only issue I have with the AGA is the seams. I know it's silly, but I'm a huge fan of seamless tanks. They're pretty hard to find here in the states (for a reasonable price), but seem to be pretty common in other countries.

Thanks for the thoughts you guys. Happy growing.

Mike


----------



## Stan the Man (Dec 12, 2005)

isuchopper said:


> 2) Azoo Magic Box- 2.5 gallon, Azoo Galaxy light (13W), Mignon Filter- looks like this is the older brother of the Palm filter. You can find this on Drs Foster and Smith (at a pretty good discount):
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&pc=1&N=0&Nty=1


I've actually seen this setup in a local Big Al's, and it's pretty decent. Comes with the nano HOB which works well. Also, the setup allows you to have an emersed plant setup, since the light is clipped on the side, and doesn't have to rest over the top of the tank. At the price that fostersmith is offering, it's a great deal. All you'd have to add is some good quality substrate (Eco-complete or flourite or Onyx sand---my preference), then plant away. I'd avoid CO2, and just use Excel.

I think a nano emersed plant tank on a desk would look really cool.


----------



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

*Well, I picked the Azoo Magic Box*

After a trip to all the LFS around here, I decided I liked the dimensions of this one, and the price was a steal (only $2 more than buying the light alone from drsfostersmith). It should be showing up on Tuesday.

Stan- glad they look good in person. I had to make an educated guess bases on the Red Sea Deco Art 1 gallon. I agree with you on the sand- that's what I've got going in my NanoCube 12. I really like the black sand/black wall/green plant combo. It makes the fish stand out more.

I'll let y'all know if something dramatic happens.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

My lfs has the Azoo cubes (two different sizes). And they only come in one color...black. They have an web presence, but do not include tanks (www.aquaticwarehouse.com).


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

how much as the azoo cubes at aquatic warehouse? I was just their last week getting german blue cichlids and forgot to look for small tank.


----------



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

*other option*

H20-

Not sure if you'd be interested, but the Azoo Magic Box is only $30 on drsfostersmith (light & filter).


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

The Azoo Magic Box is an incredible deal. Extremely incredible.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

I don't recall offhand (Maybe $60 or so for the 12x12x12 looking tank). But they aren't hard to find. They usually have one set up on that center island right when you walk in the door. That's also where they usually have a couple stacked up/piled on (check above and to the right of the light bulbs if your back is to the register). Otherwise, check under the gold fish toward the back right of the store.

If I get in there this week, I'll check prices.


----------



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

*azoo 12" cube?*

turbo- Am I reading this right? Azoo makes a 12" cube? I don't suppose you have the phone number of the store that carries them, do you? Thanks.

OOPS! Just found the contact info on their website.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

*Not Azoo...Alife!*

OK...went to Aquatic Warehouse. It was actually Alife that made the tanks. They were advertised to be 2 and 6 gallons. Prices ($69 and $89) include filter and light.

Here are some pics I shot with my cell (Sorry for the quality - didn't plan to go and didn't take either of my other cameras):


----------



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

*Good news and bad news (update)*

Hey All-

So, here's an update on the Azoo Magic Box. I just received mine in the mail today and it was awesome...for the price...until I noticed a 3" chip was taken off. I could clearly see where the shipping box had taken a pretty good hit. The chip mainly got the decorative lower lip of the tank (it's the part with the color), but it got a little into what I would call the more structural part of the tank. I called the good folks at Drs Foster and Smith and Sarah was kind enough to ship me a new one right away. The good news is that I don't have to ship them back the tank: I can still use it for my quarantine tank for my dwarf crays when they show up tomorrow (hopefully). I'll give a more detailed review a little later.

Turbomkt- 

Thanks for the Alife photos. I called the store, got the name and then fell flat on my face trying to find any images of them on the web. Zero luck finding a company website. It seems that alife is a pretty common term in the artificial intelligence field, so there was a lot of junk to sort through. These pictures help a lot. 

Am I just seeing things wrong or is that glass pretty thin? Any idea on whether the light is any good? Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll have to check how good the light is next time I'm in.

I will say that last week at Home Depot they were selling my favorite desk lamp (27W 6500K) at a 25% discount - $15. It would work perfectly over a tank like this by keeping the light higher over the tank. This will also add nice light to your desk


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

yea i remember that tank set up in front but noticed the light was a little week and for the price they were selling it at. All the choices are still spinning around in my head. hut for now i am going to focus on keeping my german blue's healthy and alive. Maybe once i get them to breed I will then need to get a nano for the young and thanks for the info.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

I have this set=up and really like it: it's a Finnex 4 gal with rounded corners on the front.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Finnex-4-Gallon-Complete-Glass-Aquarium_W0QQitemZ7739771031QQcategoryZ20755QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Fig


----------



## Stan the Man (Dec 12, 2005)

figgy said:


> I have this set=up and really like it: it's a Finnex 4 gal with rounded corners on the front.


Wow! What a beautiful tank, and reasonably priced. Love the fact that the corners are rounded.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

I also have the Finnex 8 gallon same style tank. The light is great with a super reflector and the filter has been doing a great job keeping the water nice in clear. 
Mine was also an ebay puchase brought to my attention by cherry who gave her tank to figgy.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm kind of partial to tanks with corners though-- bows are kind of annoying (ala ADA nutzness going around).

Anyone know a way to find a tank with straight edges and no ugly black plastic (short of making one yourself or buying from ADA)


----------



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

*ARGHHH!!!!! Nice tank.*

Figgy- Oh.....why didn't I know about these things before I got the Azoo? Being new to the idea of small tanks, I really only know about the ones I listed at the start of the thread (and I really only see NanoCubes at the LFS).

This size is basically the Azoo, but taller. And a better light. And the glass is even thicker than my 12 gallon NanoCube.

I'd buy it right now, but my girlfriend might have a hard time understanding why I'm already replacing the gift she gave me....tough choices.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

Has any one tried the Catalina 1.6 or 2.7g aquarium? www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=29&products_id=1341 Just found them but dont know if they would be any good, meaning the light and the filters noise factor.


----------



## mydiazclan (Sep 7, 2003)

> Has any one tried the Catalina 1.6 or 2.7g aquarium? http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/prod...oducts_id=1341 Just found them but dont know if they would be any good, meaning the light and the filters noise factor.


h20, I talked with catalinaaquarium.com this weekend and he said he'd go two 65K bulbs on this tank, in place of the 10k and Atenic. I'm think about ording one in the next couple of days for my office desk. $45 not bad.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

and install the tank backwards so the nice straight edges are infront.


----------



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

*glass thickness?*

mydiazclan- Any chance that Catalina told you what glass thickness they use? Looking forward to finding out what you think of the tank.


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

Sounds good mydiazclan, tell us all about is when it comes. It sounds like a great deal for every thing even with the stander lights. But still look for info on the thing, since there could be a reason that it is cheep.


----------



## alphacat (Apr 21, 2006)

*The saga continues...*

Re: chipped Azoo tanks - same thing just happened to me: got my tank, was all set to go and... bah! Plastic chips from the base!

Now I call them today to check on the status of the replacement I arranged yesterday and they inform me that the green color's been discontinued, but would I like red or yellow? HECK NO! :icon_frow 

[sigh]

That's OK tho. Gives me time to buy all that stuff I forgot to get and check out other tank options, maybe even play with a couple different pieces of gear I've been looking at (Hydor thermofilter or colored-light bubbler).



isuchopper said:


> ...an update on the Azoo Magic Box. I just received mine in the mail today and it was awesome...for the price...until I noticed a 3" chip was taken off. I could clearly see where the shipping box had taken a pretty good hit. The chip mainly got the decorative lower lip of the tank (it's the part with the color), but it got a little into what I would call the more structural part of the tank. I called the good folks at Drs Foster and Smith and Sarah was kind enough to ship me a new one right away. The good news is that I don't have to ship them back the tank: I can still use it for my quarantine tank for my dwarf crays when they show up tomorrow (hopefully). I'll give a more detailed review a little later.
> 
> Turbomkt-


----------



## LekicINC (Jan 23, 2006)

mydiazclan, do you know if catalina sells the 13 watt 6500K? I have the 2.7, which i dont think they sell anymore, it was a nano reef but now im gonna change to plants. Where did you find the 13 watt bi pin 6500 K's?


----------

